# Airbrake or flight deck



## NWskunkAPE

Personally I think Oakley makes a far better goggle than Smith. I see its trendy on this forum to be anti anything big company, but thats a bunch of garbage. Flight decks are better goggle. Try get both in your hands and try them on its like night and day to me.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

flight deck. i tried them on a few days ago and they are amazing. the prizm lenses are fantastic. i was going to buy a pair but i bought electric's eg2s because they gave me more vision. don't get me wrong though, the flight deck gives a great range of vision, but the eg2s gave me more downward vision then the flight deck's. and range of vision is the most important thing for me in a goggle so i went with the eg2's. if the flight deck had more downward vision like the eg2s i would've bought them in a second.


----------



## cav0011

I find airbrakes to be the better goggle. However flight deck is cheaper


----------



## crazy3gz

Cost isn't an issue. It seems that way but airbrakes come with two lenses and flight deck only one so they're not really cheaper. 

Thanks guys, I'll just go try both on.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty

One thing to consider with the Airbrakes (and this might be a personal problem) was that I couldn't find a helmet that fit well with my airbrakes. Other than that the Airbrakes are an awesome goggle because of the easy swappability of the lenses. They don't have as wide of a field as my dragon APX's but I still love them.


----------



## ryannorthcott

Love my airbrakes, fit great with my giro encore 2 helmet. Got my emerald iridiums and HI yellows so I'm good to go.


----------



## NWskunkAPE

Mammoth Lifty said:


> One thing to consider with the Airbrakes (and this might be a personal problem) was that I couldn't find a helmet that fit well with my airbrakes. Other than that the Airbrakes are an awesome goggle because of the easy swappability of the lenses. They don't have as wide of a field as my dragon APX's but I still love them.


Flight Decks are just as easy to swap lenses. I just hate the look of outriggers. I dont wear helmets so a clean look is better to me, also less frame means more visibility in the field of vision


----------



## NWskunkAPE

Prizm lens are just insane. Check the tech... Oakley is just a monster in the optics industry.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQppou-Ude0


----------



## Mammoth Lifty

Holy shit 95 bucks for a prizm lens for my airbrakes? So if anyone wants to buy dragon APX's that have never been used they're the Nike bone white collab. $120 plus shipping let me know


----------



## Steezus Christ

NWskunkAPE said:


> I see its trendy on this forum to be anti anything big company, but thats a bunch of garbage.


dude are you seriously just going through every post to do with goggles making this claim?


----------



## SkullAndXbones

i think he has a point though. i blame hipsters for the helmet movement. i remember back in the day it was uncool to wear a helmet and now it's popular. how did that happen?































this is not a serious post by the way


----------



## NWskunkAPE

Steezus Christ said:


> dude are you seriously just going through every post to do with goggles making this claim?


Looking at your avatar photo, You fit every trendy thing I see on the MT. with young kids. Saggy tight pants, Long Tee, Some corny mohawk beanie etc...Sorry you wont understand


----------



## readimag

I like the airbrake cause of the two lens with the first buy, really can’t go wrong with anything oakley just get what fits you and your helmet. I have a med face and the eg3s are crazy big on me I think I would be in the same boat with the flight decks.


----------



## Steezus Christ

NWskunkAPE said:


> Looking at your avatar photo, You fit every trendy thing I see on the MT. with young kids. Saggy tight pants, Long Tee, Some corny mohawk beanie etc...Sorry you wont understand


I hope you realise that's exactly the point of the picture? It's torstein horgmo with Jesus' face and a halo photoshopped over the top...


----------



## radiomuse210

NWskunkAPE said:


> Looking at your avatar photo, You fit every trendy thing I see on the MT. with young kids. Saggy tight pants, Long Tee, Some corny mohawk beanie etc...Sorry you wont understand


Ahem...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9rP-GqtozA


----------



## chomps1211

NWskunkAPE said:


> Looking at your avatar photo, You fit every trendy thing I see on the MT. with young kids. Saggy tight pants, Long Tee, Some corny mohawk beanie etc...Sorry you wont understand





Steezus Christ said:


> I hope you realise that's exactly the point of the picture? It's torstein horgmo with Jesus' face and a halo photoshopped over the top...





radiomuse210 said:


> Ahem...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9rP-GqtozA


:lol: :facepalm3: *Boo-*_Yaaahh!! _ :hairy:








…suddenly, it's all so clear!!!


----------

